# An Experiment



## amolitor (Jun 13, 2013)

Can you tell what effect I am foolin about with here?


----------



## baturn (Jun 13, 2013)

No.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 13, 2013)

The 'Amolitor's side-lit buttercups on a placemat' effect?


----------



## amolitor (Jun 13, 2013)

Noooo! It is selective saturation, and evidently I am using a sufficiently subtle hand on it 

I was inspired by another thread on selective coloring. I actually use selective saturation on almost all the color photographs I make, which ain't very many.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 13, 2013)

Placing bright highlights immediately next to dark areas, to create tension?

Specular highlights, absent diffuse highlights?


----------



## amolitor (Jun 13, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Placing bright highlights immediately next to dark areas, to create tension?
> 
> Specular highlights, absent diffuse highlights?



Well, that too  There are various traditional elements of composition blah blah blah. Light spreads diagonally, line this, grouping that, light and dark, Rembrandt etc. Most of THAT, of course, is "put in" to the photograph by selecting the frame that sucks least from the wide collection of variants I shot.


----------



## EDL (Jun 13, 2013)

TRANSLATION:  I took a bunch of pictures and posted the best one


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 13, 2013)

ROFLMAO^^^^^


----------



## Juga (Jun 13, 2013)

EDL said:


> TRANSLATION: I took a bunch of pictures and posted the best one



Isn't that what we all do...SPRAY and PRAY to the Photog Gods for a decent image.

PS - For those that don't have a sarcastic bone in your body...this is sarcasm.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 14, 2013)

EDL said:


> TRANSLATION:  I took a bunch of pictures and posted the best one



Yeah, I'm trying out a new thing. I used to take a bunch of pictures and post the worst one.


----------



## EDL (Jun 14, 2013)

Just funnin with ya.  Hell, I still take lots of photos of the same thing and they're ALL the worst one....(that's why I don't post many of my photos...still working on it).


----------

